# Unscrupulous DATA Charges from ROGERS!!! MUST READ!!!



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

Not sure if everyone is aware....Couldn't see a post about it, so I figured I would share some BAD news for some...

iClarified - Apple News - Warning: Rogers Out to Screw Canadians Again


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, there are relatively few reports of that happening, and fewer still of Rogers not fixing the problem.

And I'm writing as someone who had the $10-$5/10MB Vision data plan earlier this year. I was billed over $10K for 2 days when I couldn't possibly have used my old Nokia cell for this purpose, and was regularly using a few 100 K each day, not 300MB. Rogers reversed my charges, in full, after a few calls, put me on the $7 unlimited, which I still use for that line, with absolutely no overages.

Anyone using the first generation or second generation iPhone who has legitimately blocked data, or anyone with the $7 plan who has blocked internet.com, who gets charged some exorbitant fee, has reported that Rogers has reversed those charges, usually with one phone call, sometimes though it takes a few calls.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Sony311 said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware....Couldn't see a post about it, so I figured I would share some BAD news for some...
> 
> iClarified - Apple News - Warning: Rogers Out to Screw Canadians Again


I love at the end of the article that it says Rogers IS uping the data plan from $30 to $100. That is not fact. It may happen, but to say 100% that's what will happen is misleading.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Actually, they're technically not upping anything...its the regular price for a 6Gb data plan, the $30 price was a promotional price - limited time only.


----------



## dslitedstt (Aug 11, 2008)

how much does it pay to be a rogers sympathizer? Must be good money. To the OP, if you are looking to say anything negative about rogers and it's crooked practices then you've come to the wrong place. You are at propaganda central. You'll want to post at the Canadian iPhone forum that is not run by rogers csr. 

If rogers built your new car and it was missing a motor and a steering wheel these fools would tell you that you're lucky to have that car because some cars don't get mirrors...,,


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

You people have serious problems. Better not stop taking your special pills or you might think the aliens are coming to abduct you. Quick! Put on your tin foil hat!

Propaganda goes both ways. There's no factual basis for any of these "I hate Rogers" posts. As However mentioned, IF Rogers makes a mistake, they fix it. Just that simple. It's not some big conspiracy to scam customers, nor is it the evil Rogers twisting anybody's arm. A couple of people had a bad rep who didn't turn off data properly. If they had bothered to call back, they would have been issued a credit. Just that simple.

A7


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Here's a post from another forum that should solve things for those who continue to be responsible for their own data usage (_i.e._, everybody):



Netcruzer said:


> ATTENTION all iPhone users
> Most people know the iPhone loves to use data. The outcry regarding Rogers plans created the current 6Gb for $30 promo until the end of August.
> Yes, this appeased the masses, and it's an unheard of 'deal' from a Canadian cell provider. However, call me cheap, but I think that $30 a month for cellular data is expensive.
> I'm sure other agree, and some of you new iPhone 3G owners (or older 1st gen iPhone users like me) may have chosen a 'No Data' plan, and asked rogers to block all data connectivity.
> ...


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

dslitedstt said:


> how much does it pay to be a rogers sympathizer? Must be good money. To the OP, if you are looking to say anything negative about rogers and it's crooked practices then you've come to the wrong place. You are at propaganda central. You'll want to post at the Canadian iPhone forum that is not run by rogers csr.
> 
> If rogers built your new car and it was missing a motor and a steering wheel these fools would tell you that you're lucky to have that car because some cars don't get mirrors...,,


If this is the WRONG place...then what are you doing here, genius? The question you need to ask is not how much it pays to be a Rogers sympathizer, but rather how much it will cost to buy yourself a new brain...there is no spoon.

Until more GSM competitors come to town, Rogers is the only game in town. You want the phone and want the service, pay the ducats for it man.

If there's a mistake, make the call, and it will get looked after.

This is just a thought...with all the crying going on over the iPhone and people not subscribing to data plans and the almshouse that follows, perhaps Rogers should have made data plans mandatory for the iPhone.


----------



## dslitedstt (Aug 11, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> If this is the WRONG place...then what are you doing here, genius? The question you need to ask is not how much it pays to be a Rogers sympathizer, but rather how much it will cost to buy yourself a new brain...there is no spoon.
> 
> Until more GSM competitors come to town, Rogers is the only game in town. You want the phone and want the service, pay the ducats for it man.
> 
> ...


dearest sheep, your cheque is in the mail. Thank you for your brown nosing. 

Regards,

Rogers

Ps. 9/11 never happened, pass it on.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

dslitedstt said:


> how much does it pay to be a rogers sympathizer? Must be good money. To the OP, if you are looking to say anything negative about rogers and it's crooked practices then you've come to the wrong place. You are at propaganda central. You'll want to post at the Canadian iPhone forum that is not run by rogers csr.
> 
> If rogers built your new car and it was missing a motor and a steering wheel these fools would tell you that you're lucky to have that car because some cars don't get mirrors...,,


LMAO .... this is sooo TRUE!!! .... well said. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap::clap::clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

dslitedstt said:


> how much does it pay to be a rogers sympathizer? Must be good money. To the OP, if you are looking to say anything negative about rogers and it's crooked practices then you've come to the wrong place. You are at propaganda central. You'll want to post at the Canadian iPhone forum that is not run by rogers csr.
> 
> If rogers built your new car and it was missing a motor and a steering wheel these fools would tell you that you're lucky to have that car because some cars don't get mirrors...,,


Move along troll...

You seem to have some anger issues and appear to think the world is out to get you...

See how the OP has posted a link? Albeit, the article seem to be based upon opinion, but a link none the less.


----------



## dslitedstt (Aug 11, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Move along troll...
> 
> You seem to have some anger issues and appear to think the world is out to get you...
> 
> See how the OP has posted a link? Albeit, the article seem to be based upon opinion, but a link none the less.


EDIT: Removed personal attacks.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The things one criticizes most strongly in others are usually the things one most hates about oneself.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I was getting a laptop from my LAN team and didn't even get to read what was said...anyways, I know better to get involved with these battles, I should punish myself and go home and think about what I have done.

Back to the topic, knowing what we have known about using unlocked (2G) phones, etc. does Rogers have a legal foot to stand on and say "in the contract it says you must use a phone from Rogers, which the 2G is not, and thus as a consumer you are at fault?"

If this is true about an APN port open with Apple, does it not take the blame out of Roger's hands? Apple initiated this means of transfer. True Rogers "in theory" should have a method to block data, which means all data is blocked, but what happens when Apple transfers something on their own?

I don't know enough about how this works...I just fully support data plans for everyone, I know cost is a factor sometimes but sometimes playing with fire causes you to get burned.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

dslitedstt said:


> how much does it pay to be a rogers sympathizer? Must be good money. To the OP, if you are looking to say anything negative about rogers and it's crooked practices then you've come to the wrong place. You are at propaganda central. You'll want to post at the Canadian iPhone forum that is not run by rogers csr.
> 
> If rogers built your new car and it was missing a motor and a steering wheel these fools would tell you that you're lucky to have that car because some cars don't get mirrors...,,


Ah... classic arguing tactic. When one can't actually provide counterpoints to the arguments made, they instead turn to labeling people as "sympathizers" and make straw-man arguments and bad analogies.

Do you guys actually think you've made a point by completely ignoring the arguments made?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

That iClarified article sounds a little strange to me. $1600 for 29MB, how could Fido or Rogers legally charge that much. They have data plans that cost less. Obviously you head into a store and tell them their nuts. I assume you can't go the CRTC for data cost complaints? 

As for Rogers pushing data plans for iPhone customers, they always have, and why wouldn't you want a data plan for an internet phone?

As for Rogers, I'll be the first to complain about their prices (hey I was one of the ones complaining abouut the cash grab when they put caps on the home internet), but their service is still wayyy better than Bell. I can't say anything bad about my home Cable and Internet service, I've had great service from Rogers. Bell on the other hand, they charge you for everything and it takes them forever to fix things properly.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Good point...Apple is also pushing for data plans as well, that essentially is Apple's intent for you to have a data plan. Rogers should have made a better to decision to drop the costs... they would deliver a mad hurt on Bell and Telus if they did so.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not that I want to defend Rogers, but... their competitors offer soft-capped "unlimited" data plans and aircard plans.

Rogers previously sold 2MB/$15 plans and up. Then a $10/10MB plan. Earlier this year they introduced a $7 unlimited on-device browsing plan, on certain devices and only through gorogers.com, not internet.com APN, and therefore limited in some ways.

The $30/6GB plan far exceeds any previous offerings. In some ways, so does the cost, but 6GB on a cell phone is massive. Expect that if it's bumped to $100/6GB in September, people will be paying it.

This thread is a non-starter.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

... yeah, my thread may have been not depicted myself we enough, the 6G for $30...pretty much unlimited and I am happy with that plan. If they retained that rate (which may still happen) and offered their other data plan at a similar rate permanently then I think the others will be in trouble. I was paying $30 for 4Mb with the BB and see no reason to complain about $30 for 6G when you compare the two. They may still be higher than the US but they have moved somewhat forward.


----------



## dslitedstt (Aug 11, 2008)

dslitedstt said:


> EDIT: Removed personal attacks.


did you remove their personal attacks on me too or were those permitted? Just want to know what kind of forum you're running before I give it anymore traffic.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

dslitedstt said:


> did you remove their personal attacks on me too or were those permitted? Just want to know what kind of forum you're running before I give it anymore traffic.


The kind that doesn't like trolls. 

Bye.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

ehMax said:


> The kind that doesn't like trolls.
> 
> Bye.


THANK YOU!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

For this particular case mentioned in the article, the person had a first gen iPhone, had data blocked for the internet.com settings, upgraded to 2.0, the phone then accepts the new apn settings from the network and beings to use data again. Unfortunately when using an unlocked phone you have to be careful. There was lots of warnings out there that 2.0 activates data, it's too bad they were charged. Now is 20 something mb's worth more than $1000? Clearly no, and they should have most of it reversed but you definitely cant place the full blame on Rogers because they have no obligation to service the non supported phone.


----------



## Transonic (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not surprised. Rogers makes loads of money off data. If you didn't get a plan and you used data it's your own fault. I'm not pro-Rogers or anything, I'm just pro-data plan.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

ruffdeezy said:


> For this particular case mentioned in the article, the person had a first gen iPhone, had data blocked for the internet.com settings, upgraded to 2.0, the phone then accepts the new apn settings from the network and beings to use data again. Unfortunately when using an unlocked phone you have to be careful. There was lots of warnings out there that 2.0 activates data, it's too bad they were charged. Now is 20 something mb's worth more than $1000? Clearly no, and they should have most of it reversed but you definitely cant place the full blame on Rogers because they have no obligation to service the non supported phone.


I agree the data is way over priced but again people are trying to beat the system knowing full off they aren't supported then complain when they get burned. What was first missleading was that the article says "Apple News"... the first time I read it, it was as if Apple announced it.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

So now that Ms. Rogers herself Liz Hamilton has said that Rogers will cap data usage at $100, do you still think it's reasonable that people should pay these huge data bills for unforeseen data usage?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

One would think it a good gesture to do it retroactive...


----------

